# Mustad Easy Snap



## MartinVahldiek (8. März 2005)

Hallo,

kennt ihr dieses kleine Teil namens Easy Snap, um die Fliege am Vorfach zu befestigen? Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht, dass die Fliege im Drill aus dem easy Snap gerutscht ist. Das wäre ja zu ärgerlich.

Vielen Dank


Martin


----------



## gofishing (8. März 2005)

*AW: Mustad Easy Snap*

Gesehen habe ich die Teile schon, aber nicht selbst gefischt.

Trockenfliegen werden aber aufgrund des Gewichtes nicht hoch aufschwimmen. Mehr den "Emerger Style" immitieren.


Mein Tip.   Lieber ohne.




TL

Ralph


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Mustad Easy Snap*

Ganz ehrlich, kurz und knapp...

Lass es! Ich glaube das ist wieder mal so eine "Erfindung" die kein Mensch braucht... hatte mal kurz getestet, bin gleich wieder auf Knoten umgestiegen!

Meine Fliege hatte durch die Beweglichkeit welche sie durch dieses Teil erlangt eins ums andere mal das Vorfach gefangen...

Also, meinTip: Finger wech...!


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. März 2005)

*AW: Mustad Easy Snap*

Hallo Martin,
sicher sind die "Easy-Snap" nicht umumstritten, was ist das schon, aber sie sind eine angehme Art die Nymphe oder den Streamer innerhalb weniger Sekunden zu wechseln ohne jedes Mal einen Knoten machen zu müßen.
Und sicher, ich bin zumindest davon überzeugt, hat z.b. auch ein Streamer/eine Nymhphe an einem "Easy-Snap" etwas mehr Beweglichkeit als ein Streamer/eine Nymhphe der mit herkömmlichen Knoten direkt an das Vorfach gebunden wurde.
Also, ich schwöre beim Nymphen und Streamern darauf.#6 


Zum Trockenfischen habe ich selbst die Teile noch nicht ausprobiert, verspreche mir dabei jedoch dann mehr Nach- als Vorteile.


----------



## Red Hair (8. März 2005)

*AW: Mustad Easy Snap*

Das ist ja komisch. Das was hier http://www.angelgeraete-furrer.de/fliegenfischen/shop.htm?fliegenfischen-_div._zubehoer.htm als Easy-Snap verkauft wird, kenne ich als Pitzenbauer-Ring. Aber der sieht da ganz anders aus. #t 

Ich benutze sie und was Steffen60431 schreibt:





> Meine Fliege hatte durch die Beweglichkeit welche sie durch dieses Teil erlangt eins ums andere mal das Vorfach gefangen...


 stimmt. Nur weiß ich nicht ob es ohne anders wäre.

Gruß
Red


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Mustad Easy Snap*

@RedHair:
nenene, schau mal in Shop genauer hin, Pitzenbauerringerl ist GESCHLOSSEN und absolut Trockenfliegentauglich, der Easy Snap ist genau unten drunter, und kommt ANS ENDE des Vorfaches und die Fliege wird dort DIREKT eingehängt!!


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. März 2005)

*AW: Mustad Easy Snap*

Danke Steffen, du warst mit deiner Klarstellung schneller als ich.


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Mustad Easy Snap*

Diese "EasySnap" gibts noch von ner anderen Firma, irgendwie wesentlich komplizierter gebaut hab ich in erinnierung... Muss ich mal gucken wie die hießen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Mustad Easy Snap*

Gefunden... Beim Gerlinger gibts da noch welche von Behr... heißen da "MicroSnap" Und sehen so aus...


----------



## Red Hair (8. März 2005)

*AW: Mustad Easy Snap*

@ Steffen60431

Das hat mich ja auch so verwirrt! Mir hat man gesagt das der Snap Pitzenbauerring heißt. Das war wohl falsch. Hab was dazugelernt. Ich hab hier ein Päckchen auf dem ist eine Aufkleber, darauf steh:"Mustad Snap" und in der Packung "Ertner´s Sildeglimt Danmark". Also die nehme ich


----------



## Stingray (8. März 2005)

*AW: Mustad Easy Snap*

Moin Moin

Benutze den Mustad Snap zum Sreamern. Super Sache #6 . Ich finde es Klasse und habe noch kein Fisch verlohren.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Truttafriend (8. März 2005)

*AW: Mustad Easy Snap*

An der Küste benutze ich die Snaps auch sehr häufig. Allerdings auch nur dort. Die Fliege hat in meinen Augen ein besseres Spiel als an einem Knoten und das schnelle wechseln ist auch sehr angenehm


----------



## gismowolf (8. März 2005)

*AW: Mustad Easy Snap*

Ich habe solche Teile schon seit 3 oder 4 Jahren in meiner Fliegenweste (hat mein Sohn Martin aus Kanada oder Alaska mitgebracht)und muß gestehen,daß ich sie noch kein einziges mal ausprobiert habe.Wahrscheinlich bin ich doch irgendwie zu konservativ und vertraue lieber meinen Knoten!!:q
@Red Hair! Diese "Pitzenbauer-Ringe" verwende ich schon seit den Siebziger Jahren!!
Das hat mir der Norbert Eipeltauer gezeigt und zum Vorfachsparen nahegelegt!Gekauft haben wir sie bei Juwelieren,die haben solche Ringerl in allen möglichen ø und Materialien und auch zu günstigen Preisen!!Pitzenbauer-Ringe heißen sie erst,seit sie 
von Pitzenbauer verpackt und verkauft werden!!#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. März 2005)

*AW: Mustad Easy Snap*

Ich habe die DInger vor zwei Wochen zum ersten Mal an der Küste getestet und kann nix negatives dazu sagen. Streamer spielt hervorragend.....allerdings hatte ich nach einem Hänger doch einen leicht verbogenen "easy-snap" an der Schnur hängen.....
Vertrauen tu' ich den Dingern noch nicht so ganz, aber so lange ich bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen kalte Finger habe, werde ich mir das Knotenbinden doch ersparen.....


----------



## MartinVahldiek (9. März 2005)

*AW: Mustad Easy Snap*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Nich unumstritten trifft es scheinbar ganz gut. Ich werde die Teile an der Küste testen, sowie es wärmer wird und werde dann berichten - hoffentlich nicht davon, dasss die dinger im Drill aufbiegen......

Danke

Martin


----------



## sedge111 (9. März 2005)

*@gismowolf*

Hallo gismowolf,

kleine Korrektur zu Deinem posting.
Edgar Pitzenabuer hat die nach ihm benannten Ringchen nie abgepackt und verkauft. Die Ringe wurden nach ihm benannt weil er der erste war, der diese simple und so geniale Idee hatte. Darf man den Erzählungen glauben hat er damals ein Goldkettchen seiner Frau zweckentfremdet.

Grüße!#h 

sedge111


----------

